# Weiche Auswahlkante



## Racle (20. Juni 2007)

Moin Leute,

als Neuling stehe ich mal wieder vor einem kleinen Problem.

Hab mein Bild mit der weichen Auswahlkante bearbeitet, damit sich zu den Kanten eine Transparenz einstellt. Alles sieht auch wunderbar aus, so wie ichs mir vorgestellt habe. 

Nun denne, und nu ?

Ich kann das Bild jetzt zwar als Photoshop Projekt speichern, aber irgendwie nicht als gif. Gespeichert wird nur das Ausgangsbild ohne Effekt bzw. ohne Maske, die Tranzparenz geht flöten. Selbiges passiert wenn ich das bearbeitete Bild in ein anderes Projekt kopieren möchte. Entweder kopiere ich nur die Maske oder nur das Bild, nicht beides.

Was hab ich falsch gemacht bzw. was habe ich nicht beachtet?

Wäre Prima wenn Ihr mir da weiterhelfen könntet.


----------



## mgraf (20. Juni 2007)

Morgen,
Gif's werden auch nie eine weiche Transparenz darstellen, können diese nicht - entweder voll oder gar nicht ;-)
(siehe auch hier)

Um das zu ermgölichen, sollten PNG-Grafiken verwendet werden (werden aber von IE6 nicht unterstützt -> IE PNG Hack)

lg
michi

PS: sollte das nicht stimmen, bitte nicht schlagen


----------



## Racle (20. Juni 2007)

Hmm... okay, erst einmal vielen Dank für deinen Beitrag. Das mit der GIF Datei, weiss ich jetzt natürlich auch nicht. Das ist aber auch nicht sooo wichtig. Dachte ich könnte auf diesem Wege mein eigentliches Problem umgehen: 

Das eigendliche Problem liegt darin, dass ich die Grafik mit der weichen Auswahlkante in ein anderes Projekt einfügen möchte. Und DAS bekomm ich einfach nicht hin.

Wie muss ich da vorgehen? Bzw. was muß ich da beachten?


----------



## brunisand (20. Juni 2007)

hallo,
WO willst du sie denn einfügen?
in ein anderes Photoshopdokument oder in ein anders Programm z.B. Indesign?

Wenn du im Photoshop bleibst, kannst du es rüberziehen.
Wenn du es mit Transparenzen im Indesign öffnen willst, kannst du es auch als tiff oder psd abspeichern und dort den Beschneidungspfad öffnen.

brunisand


----------



## Racle (20. Juni 2007)

Habe Photoshop gestartet und zwei Projekte geöffnet. In einem Projekt soll das fertige Bild entstehen, in dem Anderen bereite ich einzelne Grafiken vor, welche ich dann nur noch rüber ziehen will. Ich wähle diesen Weg wegen der Übersichtlichkeit (wie gesagt ist ja noch alles neu für mich )

Das einfache rüberziehen funktioniert aber leider nicht, irgendwas mache ich falsch. Entweder ziehe ich nur das original Bild oder die Maske rüber. Nicht aber das komplett bearbeitete Bild. Um nochmal konkret zu werden:


Arbeitsmappe des Projektes in welchem ich die Grafiken bearbeite:
Hintergrund Transparent,
Bild importiert
das Bild mit dem Auswahlwerkzeug umrandet,
einen Wert für weiche Kante eingestellt,
Maske hinzugefügt
Das nun fertige Bild mit transparentem Rand soll so wie es ist, in ein neues Photoshopprojekt kopiert werden

Hoffe ich habs einigermaßen verständlich beschrieben.


----------



## brunisand (20. Juni 2007)

vielleicht so:
Bild öffnen > mit Auswahlwerkzeug ordentlich freistellen
rechte Maustaste > Auswahl erstellen > weiche Auswahlkante > Mäusepfade
kopieren 
neues Bild/Mappe öffnen
einfügen

ga


----------



## Racle (21. Juni 2007)

Ähm so richtig hab ichs nicht verstanden...

Wichtig sind mir die auslaufenden Ränder. Den habe ich in deiner Version ja nicht oder?

Komisch geht das denn echt nicht so einfach das ichs nur irgendwie rüber kopier?


----------



## Muster Max (21. Juni 2007)

Ich glaube dieser Weg sollte am leichtesten nachzuvolziehen sein.


*Auswahlwerkzeu*g aktivieren, bei den Optionen des *Auswahwerkzeuges* die Weichheit
der zu erzeugenden Auswahlkanten einstellen (Werte um die 24 pixel sind ganz gut geeignet)


Jetzt die Auswahl erstellen und wenn die kleinen schwarzen und weissen Armeisen 
hintereinander im Kreis umherlaufen auf den kleinen "*Ebenenmaske-Hinzufügen*"
Knopf drücken.





Abschliessend kann die Ebene mit dem *Verschiebenwerkzeug* ganz bequem zwischen
dem einen und dem anderen Bilddokument hin und her verschoben werden und sie
verliert nicht ihre dazugehörende Transparentsmaske.



mfg Muster Max


----------



## mgraf (21. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
versuche es mal so:

erstelle über der Ebene mit der Maske eine neue, leere ebenen,
verbinde die beiden Ebnen und drücke dann STRG+ALT+E

damit kopierst du die ganze Ebnen in die neue Ebene zusammen, klicke dann auf das Vorschaubild der neuen Ebene und ziehe sie in die Arbeitsfläche der 2ten Arbeitsmappe.

Achte darauf, dass der "Verschiebe-Balken" in der alten Ebenen-Palette nicht mehr zu sehen ist!

lg
michi


edit: jetzt schäm ich mit meiner mikrigen version.... danke muster max ;-)


----------

